
The way AWS S3 fails at file uploads is unforgivable - nikkwong
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;tD2Sm4C.png<p>How am I supposed to know which files have failed? Do I really have to sift through 500 files to find the 4 that failed? No details on actual file names given. Even worse, this happens every times I add files to s3. So frustrating.
======
mullingitover
Why not use the CLI and do s3 sync instead of using the web interface?

